

Show HN: Basic Open Source Ticketing System Using Gmail API - nutanc
https://github.com/nutanc/gmail_tickets

======
rlreddy
Good App for email ticketing.

------
vsergiu
Nice..can you put a demo up?

~~~
nutanc
Have put up a quick demo at
[http://gmail.ozonetel.com/gmail/login.html](http://gmail.ozonetel.com/gmail/login.html).
There is no password protection. To test, choose some random username and
provide access to gmail api(obviously, dont put your actual gmail id as your
username just to be safe :)). You can then view your mails. I will clean out
data everyday.

~~~
vsergiu
cool :) have you thought in making it a b2b?

~~~
nutanc
Sort of. We are currently testing it out for some processes in our
company,Ozonetel. We will most probably provide this as an add on for for
contact center solution
Cloudagent,[http://ca.ozonetel.com](http://ca.ozonetel.com). But personally I
would like to see how this project grows out in the open and what new things
can be done with this.

As next steps, I want to add support for inboxapp and also analytics

